# Radio classique APTV 1



## jmp33 (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Tout d'abord je vous souhaite une belle et heureuse année 2011. Au risque que la question est été déjà posée, la voici. 

Je suis possesseur d'un APTV 1 et je souhaiterais inclure dans celui-ci des stations de radio classiques : NRJ, RTL etc.... Après quelques recherches, je n'arrive pas à les inclurent dans l'APTV. 

Y'aurait-il (j'en suis sur) une manipe à faire. Je précise que mon APTV n'est ni jailbraké ni hacké.

Par avance merci. Dans l'attente.

Cordialement.


----------

